# *LIKE* Button: Back on track.



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSfC8FYAAAxXgAAQQAEAIBCAN6/W4CAASGpk1HqbU9QyP1QCKeU/RBGAQ9RaJQq1hBS/nRtisawqicjNQ8g39w7vzwkMCzMqJ4hsWAUXMPdJ8u8yXLdGB+LuSKcKEgT4XgrA


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

Did you consider a more contemporary looking button Red?


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

it dont like my " ' " as in Fishin'

is it time to remove the ' from my username & solve these sorts of paoblems?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSyYIWoAABVfgAAQUIGAAoYAUAo+7/8gIACJDVPKPSZAaGjIBp6g1U/apmSam9TKMnqDAhehgt+/KdpxmUjV0UQgTskrsBesk08XvBQczOr3o4ZkBabEZG6BVsd17iOoP69hFZ5sNPLc4P1xvI+IK3JJCIoKZF95ch/tnGx14pgEn4FUtCfDrILIVaFlCheQ38XckU4UJAsmCFqA


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfhNoEQAAAtXgAAQQIEAINAAJueMoCAAVFAANNNM1CKfok2pvVMI9J6jIEtBWBz9Jl91SOu2uo98quNKd0KUiWNsh2cPnIQAwRXdXXxdyRThQkPhNoEQ


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

eric said:


> RedPhoenix said:
> 
> 
> > ohagas said:
> ...


TFM Fist pumps this thread.
Has a certain _Ring_ to it.


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

How about "tip of the hat" or "smile and nod"?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

leftieant said:


> Any of tese work as icons?


Looking a bit 'Back Panthers' for mine.
Love your work Red.


----------



## vermiculite (Mar 9, 2012)

What about


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

vermiculite said:


> What about


I vote for the bacon button!


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks Red!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

mingle said:


> Where do you see the number of 'likes' for threads?
> 
> Mike.


Mike usernames are listed on top of the first post in a thread.


----------

